# UMass K-9 unit makes big bust



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

by erika lovely collegian staff
September 14, 2004

Erika Lovley
Collegian Staff

Six plastic bags of marijuana and a loaded Taurus 22 caliber handgun were found by University of Massachusetts police during a traffic stop on University Drive early Friday morning.

The driver, 20-year-old Angelo S. Privette of 117 Dawes Street, Springfield, Gammar Privette, 20, also of that address, and passenger Michael A. Baz, 20, of 45 Oak Grove Avenue, Springfield, were arrested for possession of a class D substance and intent to distribute.

Angelo Privette was also charged with carrying a firearm without a license, carrying a firearm on school grounds, and leaving a firearm in a motor vehicle.

Police stopped the black 2000 Acura SE at 2:56 a.m. when the officer running the license plate noted that the owner of the car was driving with a suspended license. Upon approaching the vehicle, a strong odor of marijuana was detected through an open window.

Baz was recognized in the right rear passenger seat as an individual who had already been issued a warning for trespassing on University grounds.

"He is a non-student who we [UMPD] have interacted with in the past," said Deputy Police Chief Patrick Archbald.

Archbald said a trespass may be issued to anyone who has been involved in malicious destruction, such as breaking and entering.

"[Baz] returned to campus with the trespass still in effect," said Archbald. "That alone was grounds for arrest."

UMPD K-9 dog Max was also called to the scene for a search of the car. Police found cigarette butts and loose baggies with marijuana in the passenger compartment and in the trunk.

Archbald said some of the bags were packaged for both distribution and personal use. The handgun containing five shots was found under the front passenger seat.

http://www.dailycollegian.com/vnews/display.v/ART/2004/09/14/4146844b5660c


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I didn
t even know UMPD had a K9... sweet! Nice going!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes!

They even have AR-15's, but that seems to piss off some folks out here
:twisted:


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

UMass PD are top notch. I've worked part time in Sunderland for 13 years and we interact with UMPD. Very professional group. Good guys to have backing us up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Emerson College PD, great job guys, way to represent keep up the good work and stay safe.


----------

